# Male GSD in Euless, TX shelter - Tango ID#011089



## mrscronk12404 (Jan 15, 2009)

A beautiful male shepherd is at the shelter in Euless, TX, and needs to be out of there ASAP! I've e-mailed the rescues around here his photos but have not heard back from anyone. He's very friendly but just needs work as far as teaching him not to jump up on people and to walk on a leash correctly. He's been in the shelter before and the owners came to get him, but they have not come this time, so I dont' know if they have just given up on trying to keep him in their yard or the guys at the shelter haven't had luck at getting ahold of them.

The shelter was at 94% capacity on Monday, which means they will have to put some down on Friday if dogs aren't moved out, and it's been my experience in the past that the large dogs are the first to be put down.

He's listed on Adopt-a-Pet at http://www.adoptapet.com/pet2342269.html for pictures. Please message me if you can help or have any ideas!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## mrscronk12404 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, Michelle! I'm not quite computer-savvy enough to figure out how to do that.









He really is a sweet boy and just needs someone who will take the time to work with him. I'd say he may even be just out of the puppy stage...? Just over a year possibly...


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

He is Beautiful!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

This is not far from me if anyone needs help pulling him.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## mrscronk12404 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone have any contacts that I can call on in the DFW area? I've e-mailed the North Texas German Shepherd Rescue, Camp Wolfgang, and Good Shepherd Rescue of North Texas and not heard back from any of them. I also contacted the shelter director to plead with him not to put Tango down since I'm trying to find a rescue to take him. Please help!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful beautiful boy!!!!!!!!!!!

Any help for him?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.gsdrescuectx.com

http://greaterhoustongsdrescue.org

Not in the immediate area, but maybe one of these could help??


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Stephanie if one of the further out rescues can help him, I can help transport him. I still am upset about losing Greta in this shelter.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org

Again, out of the immediate area, but maybe worth a shot?

You're probably already aware of these rescues, sorry, just trying to help







.


----------



## mrscronk12404 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for all of the help! I'll be contacting all of these ASAP.

Tri-shepherd, I'll let you know if I need help transporting him.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful young looking boy. I hope someone has room for him. Sounds like an energetic teenager who with some training will make someone a great dog.


----------



## mrscronk12404 (Jan 15, 2009)

Question: Do you think he's pure or mixed? One of the guys at the shelter told someone that called up there from Austin that he wasn't a purebred GSD.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

He is a mix.


----------



## mrscronk12404 (Jan 15, 2009)

What would you say he's mixed with?


----------



## mrscronk12404 (Jan 15, 2009)

I heard back from the North Texas German Shepherd Rescue. They said that they could help if I could find a foster. Anyone know of someone in the North Texas area that could foster? I'd take him except that I have 3 dogs, 3 cats, and live in a small duplex.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't help with the fostering







I have 3 dogs, 4 cats, 3 hamsters, and a prairie dog, plus a foster I am picking up in the morning. I have a zoo.









Try asking the North Texas rescue to put up a courtesy listing on their site in the mean time saying where he is and asking for a foster or foster to adopt home. that may generate a little interest that could give him the exposure he needs.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any news??


----------



## mrscronk12404 (Jan 15, 2009)

We're trying to find a rescue within our contacts, but we've pretty much maxed out our teachers at school. There is one teacher that was interested in adopting him except that she lives in an apartment and he's so large and puppy-ish! On Monday, I'm going to see if she'd be willing to foster him and work with him on his behavior.


----------



## mrscronk12404 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just found out the shelter's maxed out and will be putting down this week! I HAVE TO FIND A FOSTER OR RESCUE THIS WEEK! I haven't heard back from the Austin rescue and the North Texas rescue will help only if we find a foster. Can anyone help?


----------



## mrscronk12404 (Jan 15, 2009)

When I stopped by the shelter today to get photos of new dogs, I was told that a rescue came by to look at Tango and is going to take him later this week!







I don't know if it was a shepherd rescue or not, the employee couldn't remember the name of the rescue. I'll update when he's actually out of the shelter


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

That's great news! Sadly we lost one in Los Angeles today that was scheduled to be picked up by rescue tomorrow. Sadly this happens too much even when there is rescue on the way. Please let us know when he is definitely safe.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## mrscronk12404 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tango's been moved into the rescue! Unfortunately he's tested positive for heartworms and they don't have the funds to cover the treatment. Our group has a generous donor who is going to cover it for us until we can have a fundraiser at our upcoming pet fair in 2 weeks.

This was a close one, y'all! They were putting dogs down left and right this week because the director was out of town and his boss came in and said there were too many dogs.


----------

